# HID installation..



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm really tempted to install a set of HID on my x-trail, however, ive a few concerns and wonderin if any of you here had any experience..

You all know the X-Trail sits pretty tall even as a Jeep, and it doesnt come with projectors..so if i install them, will i be bugged by police all the time ?

Is there anyway to lower certai angle on the HID so it wont distract other drivers ??

Any ways to reduce glare or make a clear beam cut off ??

Finally, is there any good HID set recommendation ? Any long lasting ones ??


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

being a newer car/truck the police will 99% wont even care if u have HIDs installed

yes there is a way u can lower the angle of beam on your headlights, by adjusting the beams on your housing itself its a tiny 10mm bolt 

to reduce the glare of your beam you would have to find projector housing from a car/truck with HID originally installed and retro fit them to fit your X.

good HIDs mcholloch(SP?), bright star, philips, hella, i have zenon depot HID installed

heres the link to my cardomain page with some shots with my HID kit on and in action

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2056274

newer photos

Album: my system


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

TjC said:


> being a newer car/truck the police will 99% wont even care if u have HIDs installed
> 
> yes there is a way u can lower the angle of beam on your headlights, by adjusting the beams on your housing itself its a tiny 10mm bolt
> 
> ...


thanks for your quick reply. I've actually been to your site before and yeh, thats where i can see the glare and height problem....lolz

So did u tune down ur kit ? For example if you follow a compact car, where will ur beam cut off be ? Cux right now even with stock lights, im shining at the almost top part of the trunk...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

TjC said:


> being a newer car/truck the police will 99% wont even care if u have HIDs installed
> 
> yes there is a way u can lower the angle of beam on your headlights, by adjusting the beams on your housing itself its a tiny 10mm bolt
> 
> ...


Would you mind if I asked where you purchased your HIDs and what the cost was?

Greg


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

HID XENON CONVERSION KIT 3000K 4300K 6000K 6500K 8000K

paid about 350 canadian i got the 6500k the color is pinkish when u turn it on then turns to a bright white

when i intsalled the kit the oem beam settings where way too high i was always getting high beamed back all i did was drive my car close to a wall, shined the beam against the wall and adjusted. i lowered it maybe 3-4 inches now, so the only time i actually blind people from behind is when the person in front of me drives a lowered car, other than that the beam usuallly shines right against the trunk lid of the car close to the liscense plate area


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

TjC said:


> HID XENON CONVERSION KIT 3000K 4300K 6000K 6500K 8000K
> 
> paid about 350 canadian i got the 6500k the color is pinkish when u turn it on then turns to a bright white
> 
> when i intsalled the kit the oem beam settings where way too high i was always getting high beamed back all i did was drive my car close to a wall, shined the beam against the wall and adjusted. i lowered it maybe 3-4 inches now, so the only time i actually blind people from behind is when the person in front of me drives a lowered car, other than that the beam usuallly shines right against the trunk lid of the car close to the liscense plate area


just a question...you sy uve lowered ur headlight to the trunk lid level, but is that as low as it can get ? or it can still go lower ? lets say...to someone's bumper area ?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

it can still go alot lower


----------

